# Alternativer Router zu EasyBox 904 xDSL gesucht



## MDJ (5. Oktober 2014)

Hi.
Ich ziehe in kürze um. Derzeit habe ich als Internetanbieter KabelDeutschland mit einer Fritzbox (von KabelDeutschland).
Da in der neuen Wohnung kein Internet von KabelDeutschland möglich ist, bekomme ich es von Vodafone, da diese ja mit KabelDeutschland fussioniert sind. Von Vodafone habe ich jetzt einen Router bekommen, die *EasyBox 904 xDSL*.
In der neuen Wohnung bekomme ich leider nur DSL 50.000 und darauf ist auch das Gerät ausgelegt, bis max 50.000.
Hat jemand das Gerät und kann ein Feedback geben? Taugt es was?
Hatte als Alternative ein *Asus DSL-AC68U* in überlegung. Sollte ja kein Problem sein, es anstatt der EasyBox zu nutzen denk ich mal. Zumal ich da bestimmt mehr Funktionen habe und es nicht bei 50.000 limitiert, falls mal doch mehr ankommt.
Eine FritzBox war auch schon in überlegung, da ich damit gute Erfahrung gemacht habe, aber das Asus würde mich auch irgendwie reizen, zumal würde mich die FritzBox knapp das Gleiche kosten.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2014)

Könnte sein, dass du die Zugangsdaten nicht bekommst und du deinen Router hinter die Easybox klemmen musst.


----------



## oelkanne (5. Oktober 2014)

Easybox ersetzen bedeutet du brauchst deine Zugangsdaten für Internet von der normalen Hotline und dein Sprachkennwort vom IT Support. Hab ne Fritzbox dranhängen und funktioniert einwandfrei...

Ausser du hast einen ISDN-Vetrag gemacht ... da bekommst du nen schreiben wo alles drinsteht 

Die Easybox (wenn se funktioniert) is so schlecht gar nicht...Wenn du allerdings auf Einstellungen stehst dann such dir nen alternativen Router

Ach und bei den ASUS Routern muss man glaub ich aufpassen das du mit dem Ding auch Telefonieren kannst....Weil "nur" nen Router zu haben bringt recht wenig bei VoIP


----------



## MDJ (5. Oktober 2014)

Also scheint es möglich zu sein, klingt schonmal gut. Dann werd ich am besten einfach erstmal beim Einzug die normale EasyBox hinstellen und dann mal die Woche drauf bei Vodafone anrufen und fragen wie das dann funktioniert, falls ich mir dann einen anderen DSL-Router dranhängen möchte. In dem Fall würde ich den Ablauf und Infos nochmal hier berichten.
Danke euch


----------



## oelkanne (5. Oktober 2014)

Einfach anrufen und nach dem Passwort fragen...danach die IT Hotline (leider kostenpflichtig) anrufen die geben dir das Sprachpasswort und testen auch gleich obs läuft 

Ging ohne Probleme bei mir....Anrufen...Einrichten..Freuen


----------



## MDJ (5. Oktober 2014)

Super, danke für den Tip 

Danke @Mods fürs verschieben


----------

